# Samurai 7 episodes



## SlothX311 (Jan 31, 2005)

does anyone know a good torrent site for getting episodes of samurai 7?

(this is legal, it airs on japanese television)


----------



## NovaTiger (Jan 31, 2005)

For all your anime needs:

http://www.animeyume.org/

Might I recommend the series "Samurai Champloo" to you, too?  (Hey, that was a great use of assonance!)


----------



## SlothX311 (Feb 1, 2005)

$, thnx


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 2, 2005)

WHat do u use to view these files im stumped...


----------



## SlothX311 (Feb 3, 2005)

azureus....your downloading a link to download the actual movie....


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 3, 2005)

I got it all yester day alrdy got liek 8 movies and shows
Do you know any really good series?


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://isohunt.com 
www.suprnova.org
www.torrentreactor.to
these are bit torrent sites i use and Divx(www.divx.com) to play them


----------



## SlothX311 (Feb 4, 2005)

ke_742 said:
			
		

> I got it all yester day alrdy got liek 8 movies and shows
> Do you know any really good series?





			
				robina_80 said:
			
		

> http://isohunt.com
> www.suprnova.org
> www.torrentreactor.to
> these are bit torrent sites i use and Divx(www.divx.com) to play them



um by series i think he means anime series...these are the ones im watching currently

Samurai 7 
Samurai Champloo
Full Metal Panic
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 4, 2005)

i love u


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah i got a question I downloaded a series that came with like 20 episodes and it was put alll into one file how would i view this the file type is ogm.... I used abc bittorrent clitent


----------



## SlothX311 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://filext.com/


----------



## SlothX311 (Mar 11, 2005)

Samurai Champloo only has 2 episodes left!...........26 and the series is complete


----------



## Don't Hack!!! (Mar 14, 2005)

Thansk for bringign that up do you know anymore anime sites?


----------



## R3D (Mar 22, 2005)

hey man thanks for that site up there lol i really like anime and also download it and i think yall should download Gungrave! thats amzing and Bleach.


----------



## R3D (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey am i really big Anime fan if you can get a hold of these if you want

Gungrave <---- rules!!
Bleach <--- this is getting really popular


----------



## Don't Hack!!! (Mar 30, 2005)

*#&^W%Y2465-4306vt43624ujyb4lh*

yeAH I KNOW BLEAHC IS SO GOOD. Heard its ending at 26.... WAaaawr aetgsdgsdgDYWRYb rlmn Jt24^NH


----------



## R3D (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh koul! i aint at that part yet, i'm only on episod 14 or summit, i've got a lot of Anime to watch ahaha oh yeah Berserk is really amzaing aswell! got a lot of violence lol.


----------

